Ask HN: Obscure Books You'd Recommend? - jger15
======
mindcrime
_Unleashing the Killer App_ by Chunka Mui and Larry Downes

 _Wellsprings of Knowledge_ by Dorothy Leonard-Barton

 _Winning the Knowledge Transfer Race_ by Michael J. English

 _If Only We Knew What We Know_ by C. Jackson Grayson and Carla O'Dell

 _Artificial Life_ by Steve Levy

 _The Man Who Tamed Lightning: Charles Proteus Steinmetz_ by Floyd Miller

 _The Fifth Generation: Artificial Intelligence and Japan 's Computer
Challenge to the World_ by Edward Feigenbaum and Pamela McCorduck

------
eesmith
Bourne, Charles P., Methods of Information Handling. John Wiley & Sons, Inc.,
1963.

An excellent overview of the state of the art in information handling during
the transition from punched cards to computers.

------
verdverm
A Business and it's beliefs. Thomas J Watson Jr.

(The ideas that made IBM great, before the collapse)

